# TiVo for use as a graphic overlay genlock



## simon.cross (May 16, 2006)

Hi All,

This might be a new idea.

I need a device to put an overlay logo onto a composite video stream - like a channel logo in the top right hand corner.

I've got a spare TiVo and was wondering if there was some hack or OS flash that I could use to do this using the TiVo's composite inputs and outputs.

Has anyone ever done anything similar? It just needs to be really simple - a staic JPEG overlayed on top of the video?

Any Ideas?

Many Thanks,

Si Cross.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Not likely. TiVo's overlay capabilities are pretty rudimentary, IMO. Pluss you'd lose some PQ with the conversion.


----------

